# Mailing eggs



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I wrap everything in bubble wrap like everyone else. I was lately thinking of what if the eggs were unwrapped and placed between 2 pieces of mattress egg crate mattress, and put in a box that fit that well . Anyone ever try it? Maybe I should try it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had someone ship me eggs in something similar to what you're talking about. It was made specifically for shipping eggs. The difference is the stuff this one person used was more stiff than the egg crate used for mattress toppers.

I always wrapped mine in bubble wrap, then packed the box solid with popcorn to keep the eggs from shifting. Never had anyone say any were broken.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Some day I'd just like to wrap up some eggs and package them and see how much kick boxing the box can take without getting broken eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now there's a thought. Bet the egg shells stay intact but the membrane will be broken.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You're right. I think that happens a lot.


----------

